# Our Sprinter



## Risky (Sep 10, 2016)

Just a few pics of our van. Been using it all over UK and Europe for the past 3 years so the old girl is well sorted and serves our needs well. Currently in Poland.


----------



## Lee (Sep 10, 2016)

It looks like you're having a wonderful journey.
The van must suit you very well you look very at home in it.

Safe trip.


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Sep 10, 2016)

Risky said:


> View attachment 46414View attachment 46415View attachment 46416View attachment 46417View attachment 46418View attachment 46419View attachment 46420View attachment 46421View attachment 46422View attachment 46423View attachment 46407View attachment 46408View attachment 46409View attachment 46410View attachment 46411View attachment 46412View attachment 46413View attachment 46404View attachment 46405View attachment 46406
> 
> Just a few pics of our van. Been using it all over UK and Europe for the past 3 years so the old girl is well sorted and serves our needs well. Currently in Poland.



Great pics and a good looking conversion. :have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 10, 2016)

What a great van and not white lol.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Sep 10, 2016)

Great all round conversion good to see you enjoying  Matlock Bath


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 10, 2016)

love the sock annie mine not white lol


----------



## CAL (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like a great van being put to good use. Hope you have a great time in Poland and post some updates please, thanks.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice job.

Can I ask the make/dimensions of your cooker please?


----------



## Risky (Sep 11, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Can I ask the make/dimensions of your cooker please?




This is the one....ours has 230 electric ignition but now they have made them with battery, even better.

LPG READY! 50x50cm depth BATTERY IGNITION gas cooker FSD suit house caravan boat | eBay


----------



## The laird (Sep 11, 2016)

Risky hi,any details and info on the shower water unit on your back door
Regards Gordon


----------



## n brown (Sep 11, 2016)

just to clarify- this is a domestic cooker with a LPG conversion ? if so i've used them in a number of conversions, they're a lot cheaper than cookers made for campers etc, the only drawback is their griddles and burners,oven shelves etc. aren't fixed so rattle and bounce about. i used to remove the shelves and made a wooden cross affair that held the whole hob steady when driving


----------



## Risky (Sep 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> just to clarify- this is a domestic cooker with a LPG conversion ? if so i've used them in a number of conversions, they're a lot cheaper than cookers made for campers etc, the only drawback is their griddles and burners,oven shelves etc. aren't fixed so rattle and bounce about. i used to remove the shelves and made a wooden cross affair that held the whole hob steady when driving



These are built as LPG will all the necessary flame failures as required. The rattling is not an issue as we just store cork place mats and a fire blanket in the oven and nothing rattles. The top gas burners would of course jump around so I made up a foam pad to keep them in place. Extra strong magnets are used to hold the boxes to the lid and I also just place the van keys there...never lose them, always in that spot when stopped.
Unit is secured with bolted brackets all around and at the top/rear to stop any movement especially in an accident.


----------



## Risky (Sep 11, 2016)

The laird said:


> Risky hi,any details and info on the shower water unit on your back door
> Regards Gordon



Works a treat, good pressure and hot as you like....spot on.
Portable Horse Shower from Showerking; Hot Water for Horses; Eccotemp L5 UK | eBay


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks a brilliant conversion. Very nice


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 11, 2016)

Risky said:


> Works a treat, good pressure and hot as you like....spot on.
> Portable Horse Shower from Showerking; Hot Water for Horses; Eccotemp L5 UK | eBay



How do you get the correct water pressure? Instructions say add to mains water supply via a hose.
Cheers. David


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2016)

Geraldine said:


> How do you get the correct water pressure? Instructions say add to mains water supply via a hose.
> Cheers. David



Or a pump between 25-40 PSI David.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 11, 2016)

Some nice pictures pal


----------



## Risky (Sep 12, 2016)

Geraldine said:


> How do you get the correct water pressure? Instructions say add to mains water supply via a hose.
> Cheers. David


It comes with a 12v water pump and hose. All ready to plug into 12v outlet and away you go. Works exactly the same on either direct feed from hose pipe or the 12v.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 12, 2016)

Van looks great especially in red.


----------



## WCM (Jan 22, 2017)

How much gas would that cooker use in a typical month if it was used for say 45 mins each day.  Im still learning on the gas side of things.


----------



## Debs (Jan 22, 2017)

Can't beat a picture story, thank you, and in Red, well, it just gets better. ( I have red Iveco )   :dance:


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice van and it looks like you are enjoying it.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Tallpaul (May 17, 2017)

*mpg please*

Hi lovely van, and looks like you've had some fantastic trips in it. I was just curious as to what mile per gallon you get on a panel van like that. I have a 7.5m coachbuilt 5 berth motorhome which only does around 29 mpg if I'm lucky as its a large van (Fiat Ducato) with a small engine 1.9TD. 
Paul


----------



## 1 Cup (May 18, 2017)

*ho yes*

Lovely van like the roof frame can you stand up there?
good journey and nice photo's


----------



## slider (May 20, 2017)

Risky said:


> Works a treat, good pressure and hot as you like....spot on.
> Portable Horse Shower from Showerking; Hot Water for Horses; Eccotemp L5 UK | eBay



Nice job Risky. Thinking outside the box with the horse shower :have fun:


----------



## mistericeman (May 20, 2017)

Worth looking at these if you're looking for self contained hot water/shower 

Kampa Geyser Hot Water System | eBay


----------

